# Spessart: Pfad-Tour  30.8.2016



## Vmichael (29. August 2016)

Hi,
ich möchte  morgen diese Tour fahren  Start/Ende Bf Heigenbrücken.
Nun meine Frage, gib es irgendwelche Streckenänderungen,Sperrungen?
Grund: Fahre ohne GPS Gerät.  (nur mit Karten, ...) 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...and/spessart/spessart-pfad-tour.1074356.2.htm

Gruß
Michael


----------



## jofland (29. August 2016)

Meistens ist das so zugewachsen, dass man die Trail-Einstiege nicht gut findet. Ausgeschildert ist die Tour auch nicht. Ohne gps wird es wohl schwierig.

Infos zur Streckensituation gibt es manchmal unter http://www.bikewald.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (30. August 2016)

Wir sind die Tour vor 3 Wochen von Framersbach aus gefahren.
Zugewachsen waren die Einstiege weniger, aber teilweise gehen die Pfade einfach sehr unauffällig vom Weg ab.
Unterwegs kann man sich ganz gut an einigen Symbolen orientieren, unter anderem einem Fuchs.
Gesperrt oder geändert war nichts.

Der Stich kurz hinter der Kreuzkapell geradeaus runter auf die Straße war so zugewachsen das wir den nicht gesehen haben. Sind dann 100m weiter runter auf die Straße.

Wenn man aufmerksam ist kann man das auch mit Karte fahren, denke ich. Wenn Du etwas länger auf 'ner großen Forstautobahn unterwegs bist, bist Du in 90% der Fälle falsch. Die Pfade queren meißt die Großen Forstwege.
Ich würde mir von der Karte aus der Tourenbeschreibung die Abzweige/Querungen in groß ausdrucken, dann sollte es gehen.

Gegessen haben wir in Wiesen direkt an der Kirche, aber erst abends. Waren nach 15:30 dort -> Küche zu.
Abends waren wir um 20:30 dort -> Küche zu, haben aber trotzdem noch einen sehr leckeren Braten bekommen.
Der Bikertreff bei Jakobsthal kredenzte frisch gegrilltes.

Die Tour saugt halt ganz gut die Beine leer da man teilweise auch bergab noch treten muss. Gefüht macht man mit der Energiemenge in den Alpen 2.000hm


----------



## Vmichael (31. August 2016)

Hallo,
danke für Antworten .


----------



## Keeper1407 (31. August 2016)

Alles klar.


----------



## tsaphiel (8. September 2016)

wie war's denn?
Alles gut gefunden?
Ich würd den evtl. auch mal angehen..


Kann in der Gegend den "Siebengrottenweg" (M Weg, blaue Raute, weißes M) noch sehr empfehlen. Start und Ende in Heigenbrücken.
Bis auf ein-zwei Ausnahmen gut zu finden. Halt deutlich kürzer als deine Tour.


----------



## Vmichael (8. September 2016)

Hallo an Alle,

die Tour war echt schön und anstrengend.  Antwort vom *PeKaWe #3 *enthält ja schon viele Infos 
Ich hatte mir in der Nacht doch noch die GPS Daten auf mein Handy geladen. 
(ohne GPS ist es echt bescheiden)

Besonderst hat es mir der Schneewittchenweg runter nach Partenstein angetan  mit einem HT echt spaßig. Ich bin aber kurz vor Wiesen abgebogen und habe die Tour dadurch a bissel verkürzt.   
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2057898
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2057898

Die Tour lohnt sich auf jedenfall  ggf. fahre ich am Sam. wieder die Tour mit leichter Veränderung. 

Liebe Grüße aus Aschaffenburg
Michael


----------



## midige (8. September 2016)

@Vmichael

Hallo aus Frammersbach


Wenn Du am Samstag einen Mitfahrer gebrauchen kannst, bitte melden.

Ü50, 26er Hardtail

Grüße

Michael


----------



## AnKa76 (9. September 2016)

kleine Info: am Samstag  dem 03.09.2016 war ein kleines Teilstück gesperrt, kurz vor dem Birklergrund sind Baumfällarbeiten... und nach der Jakobstahler Mühle ist der Weg sehr stark zugewachsen und nahezu nicht fahrbar (ca.1-2 km), da hat man dann noch was für die nächsten Tage, wenn man die Dornen aus den Beinen ziehen kann

aber sonst eine wirklich sehr schöne Tour

Gruß AnKa


----------



## Giesskaennchen (9. September 2016)

Pfadtour ist TOP. Bin sie im Juli allerdings das letzte Mal gefahren. Betreffend der Traileinstiege, wie oben erwähnt: besser mit GPS.
Den ersten Aufstieg im Schwartler Tal finde ich dennoch jedesmal grenzwertig, da kotz ich gleich zu Beginn der Tour. Und, wenn man dann später direkt am Lohrbachgrund bis Heigenbrücken fahren will, da wars dann schon so richtig mit Brombeerranken zugewachsen - Autsch.


----------



## trelgne (10. September 2016)

Als Ersteller der Bikewald-Trailtouren 1 - 7 (http://www.bikewald.com/Bikewald_Trailtouren-0-0-0-37-40-1.htm) stelle ich fest, dass die Pfadtour mit Abstand am meisten gefahren wird von den GPS-Tracks. Die anderen Strecken sind aber auch lohnenswert; wenngleich der Trailanteil etwas geringer ist. Leider wuchern viele Pfade dieses Jahr zu wegen der Witterung - in einem Ausmaß wie nie zuvor. Der Pfad von Jakobsthal nach Heigenbrücken ist ja ein markierter Wanderweg und wird hoffentlich irgendwann mal wieder freigeschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

